# How do I make hot wings?



## MartinSpine (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi my name is Martin I'm from Spine . I was i England 2 weeks ago and i had delicious hotwings in one of them fastfoods ( they were great !).I tryed to cook them at home but they taste different .... ( it was recipe form youtube ). How do they do them ? Can comeone know that recipe ? I mean exactly the same  ... do they cook them in deep oil ? ... ohhh I'm sad .. i tryed so many times and  nothing ... pleasy help me


----------



## MartinSpine (Apr 9, 2010)

One more Im sure they dont use any souces ... they were so dry ... i give up


----------



## Selkie (Apr 9, 2010)

There are many, many recipes for hot wing sauce. Buffalo wings are basically:

1/4 cup Hot Sauce (or I like Sweet BBQ Sauce w/Louisiana Hot Sauce Mixed)
1/4 cup melted butter
2  tbsp. vinegar
1 tbsp. garlic powder (optional)

As for cooking the wings, (about two dozen cut pieces at a time) my method is nontraditional because I prefer not to deep fry them. I bake them on a wire rack over a baking sheet at 425 F for 40 minutes. (yes, they smoke - I don't care - I ventilate!) Then, I put them into a large bowl with the sauce, and using a pair of tongs toss until coated and then serve while still hot. I never mix them with the sauce until ready to serve in order to keep them extra crispy!


----------



## MartinSpine (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, but more ideas ?


----------



## MartinSpine (Apr 9, 2010)

what about hot wings( spacy) without sauce ?how to make them ? if ... its possible


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 9, 2010)

MartinSpine said:


> what about hot wings( spacy) without sauce ?how to make them ? if ... its possible



After deep frying or otherwise cooking the wings, dust them with cayenne pepper mixed with smoked paprika.


----------



## mollyanne (Apr 9, 2010)

Martin, if we knew the name of the restaurant we might be able to help by googling a similar recipe for you (if not the THE recipe). Most restaurants keep their prized recipes a secret but you can usually find a website that tries to recreate it.


----------



## MartinSpine (Apr 9, 2010)

I see it was chicken base i ques ... but ther is lots of them selling the same chicken but in defirent restaurans.


----------



## MartinSpine (Apr 9, 2010)

It was that one Welcome to Chicken Base


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok! Englanders! Tell us what these wings are like so we can take them apart. They look fried which to me means that they've got somthing in the breading/batter to spice them up. Ideas?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 10, 2010)

Try this recipe.  It might just get you what you are looking for.

G.W's Smouldering Chicken, Deep Fried
Marinade:
1/4 cup Sriracha Hot Sauce
1/2 tsp. Tobasco Sauce
1/2 tsp. granulated Garlic
1/2 cup water.

Combine the marinade ingredients in a freezer bag and place the chicken wings into it.  Marinade for 3 hours.

Seasoned Flour Coating:
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 tsp. Cayenne Pepper
1 tsp. Ground sage
1 tsp. granulated garlic
1 tbs. chicken soup base

Technique:
When the chicken is marinated, mix together 1 egg with 3 tbs. milk.  Dip the chicken into the egg wash and dredge in the seasoned flour mixture.  Shake off extra flour and fry in 3 inches hot (360 to 370 degree cooking oil) until lightly golden.  Remove to a cooling rack and let excess oil drip off.  Serve hot.

You can change the brand of hot sauce you use to get the flavor you like.  But this makes very good hot wings.  It also works for chicken thighs, though I'd bake them for an additional 20 minutes in a 350 Degree F. oven to make sure they are cooked through.  They will be juicy, spicy, and tender.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North
1 tsp. black pepper


----------



## kuki (Apr 10, 2010)

I am a hot wing lover to say the least.  My #1 favorite recipe....

Heat a a big cast iron skillet with 1 1/2 inches of oil, enough to almost cover the wings.  Drop your raw wings in there, and turn them every 5 minutes for 15 minutes or so.  You want them crisp and golden.

Melt a 1/2 stick of butter and mix a lot of tabasco or good hot louisiana hot sauce in there.  Franks Red Hot works well, but I prefer the vinegary flavor of tabasco.

Pull your wings out of the oil and drain them for a bit on paper towels.  Toss them in a big bowl with your butter/hot sauce mixture.  Serve with Blue Cheese dressing for dipping and celery sticks.


----------



## MartinSpine (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks , i Will try this one


----------



## Jeff G. (Apr 19, 2010)

MartinSpine said:


> Hi my name is Martin I'm from Spine . I was i England 2 weeks ago and i had delicious hotwings in one of them fastfoods ( they were great !).I tryed to cook them at home but they taste different .... ( it was recipe form youtube ). How do they do them ? Can comeone know that recipe ? I mean exactly the same  ... do they cook them in deep oil ? ... ohhh I'm sad .. i tryed so many times and  nothing ... pleasy help me


We make them at a club I belong to.  Not dry.. but we use the Franks original recipe. 
50% melted butter, 50% Franks hot sauce.
We deep fry the wings, dredge them in the sauce then bake for a few minutes to help dry them a bit...VERY tasty!


----------



## MartinSpine (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi ,again me ."Goodwees of the North" i tried this recipe.Was quite good , but no spicy ;( ... not at all .I Did not have all ingredients( maybe thats why).Check it please ,and tell what do you think abou it:
Marinade: (time 2,5 H)
3 tsp. Luisiana Gold Peppr sauce
1/2 tsp. granulated Garlic
1/2 cup water

Seasoned Flour Coating:
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 tsp. Cayenne Pepper
1 tsp. Ground sage
1 tsp. granulated garlic
1 tbs. chicken soup base
Technique:
When the chicken is marinated, mix together 1 egg with 3 tbs. milk

 In Europe we have "Celcius" not Fahrenheit co 350 F its 175 C. <-- 7 min. and thy were ready


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 20, 2010)

MartinSpine said:


> Hi ,again me ."Goodwees of the North" i tried this recipe.Was quite good , but no spicy ;( ... not at all .I Did not have all ingredients( maybe thats why).Check it please ,and tell what do you think abou it:
> Marinade: (time 2,5 H)
> 3 tsp. Luisiana Gold Peppr sauce
> 1/2 tsp. granulated Garlic
> ...



Decrease the water and increase the hot sauce.  The sauces I use for my marinade are fairly spicy.  This produces for me a warm, not hot spicyness.  Try adding dried and crushed chili peppers to the seasoned flour to turn up the heat still further.  And if all else fails, then sprinkle hot sauce over the cooked chicken.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## MartinSpine (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks again !


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 20, 2010)

Lord - who would ever have thought that hot wings were so difficult.

I bake my sectioned wings at 450 for 30 minutes; then drop the temp down to 400 for 30 minutes, turning every 15 minutes.  

Before baking, wings are sprinkled with ground cayenne pepper, crushed red pepper flakes, dried oregano, granulated garlic, dried onion flakes, ground cumin, ground coriander, Monterey Grilled Chicken Seasoning - I may be leaving something out, but you get the idea.  Everything & anything.

When wings are done, I simply toss them in some bottled wing sauce.  Period.

Now if I'm doing specialty wings - like Asian style, etc., that's an entirely different matter.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 21, 2010)

Breezy, have you considered using a wire rack set within a baking sheet to cook your wings on so you wouldn't have to turn them every fifteen minutes?

As long as both the rack and the wings are perfectly dry, they won't stick hardly at all, and the hot air can circulate around them freely.

Once, I tried oiling my wings to get them extra crispy and all that did was weld them to the wire rack!


----------



## sear (Apr 21, 2010)

whether you put them in the oven or fry them i find 8-10 minutes in a steamer first  will help them  cook quicker , and if you put them in the oven they wont smoke


----------



## MartinSpine (Apr 22, 2010)

"Breezy, have you considered using a wire rack set within a baking sheet to cook your wings on so you wouldn't have to turn them every fifteen minutes? <--- good point


----------



## beerbelly (May 8, 2010)

Very simply.....


take some of these







place in hot oil






after  nice and crisp, coat in this






and enjoy.


----------



## danpeikes (May 8, 2010)

Try this one

Buffalo Wings Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 8, 2010)

But I don't like Frank's Hot Sauce.  And I don't have a deep fryer.  And so I use alternate methods and flavors.

Everyone is a bit different, with different likes and dislikes.  That's why we give many recipe choices.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## MartinSpine (May 31, 2010)

I thinking, that I dont have a god sauce  . thats all   ...


----------



## mexican mama (Jun 1, 2010)

I also use tobasco habanero sauce, garlic powder and cumin in mine...gives that -Mexican flavor which my family love


----------

